# 1978 Starcraft Holiday V5 22'



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys Iam looking at a 1978 Starcraft Holiday V5 22' with Evinrude 225. I checked the transom, floor, It looks very clean very little scapes no dents. Its been covered and stored since 2004. Engine runs good will do compression test on monday. What else should I look for?


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Check out the person you are buying it from. Does he keeps things organized and clean around his house? That would indicate that he takes care of things. Take it out for a ride if possible before you buy. Check the lower unit oil after the test drive.
That's is a big motor for sure.
What is the max. rating for that boat?


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe ity was 230 or 240. I thought 225 was oversize I was thinking of switching it out with a 150. i have read other posts that the same boat with a 150 goes approx 35-37. Another guy has the same boat with 220 and he says it pushes him around 50. I'm too old to go that fast but its nice to have the power if needed.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I would think the 150 would do it, fairly narrow boat.


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

If I remember correctly it measured almost 90" in width.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

I bought a new one in 78 it was the first deep v that Starcraft built in aluminum.mine had a 175 Johnson it was rated for a 225. It has a 8 ft beam and it handled Lake Eire good.It should flat fly with a 225,way more power than you need on that boat it is a supper boat enjoy. Tight Lines Fishguy


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Check for loose/missing rivets, welds, seams coming apart, silicone on hasty repairs. Look for corrosion/pitting. I'd check the bilge area/battery compartments. All the little nooks and crannies. Those older starcrafts are basically tanks though. As long as they are kept away from salt.


----------

